# Second hand car sales



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

We are planning to move to Portugal early 2017 and will be looking to buy a second hand car. Having looked online there appears to be little choice available and mostly with high mileage and high prices. 

Can anyone suggest some useful sites with a bit more to choose from and are there any good car supermarkets in Portugal?

Thanks


----------



## tiagoc (Sep 19, 2016)

Here are some links that may be useful on your search:

olx.pt

standvirtual.com

nacionalcar.pt

autocompraevenda.pt

abmotor.pt

matrizauto.pt


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

randikev said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning to move to Portugal early 2017 and will be looking to buy a second hand car. Having looked online there appears to be little choice available and mostly with high mileage and high prices.
> 
> ...


If you just want a beater, then second hand will be fine.

However, if you want to use it in anger, it would be better to go for something almost new, maybe 2 years old, from the importer and with a warranty. 

We bought new, which really hurt to pay all those taxes and the depreciation, but looking back I convince myself it was worth it!


Good luck.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Or I can put you in touch with a guy that buys new and second hand cars in Germany and ships them over and ready for the road. He says the best deals are for 6 - 12 month old cars. PM me if you want his details.


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

Unfortunatly I am haveing to return to the UK shortly and am looking to sell my Portuguese car 

Skoda Fabia Break , € 6.995 - Standvirtual


Kind Regards


Andy

ps would consider a swap for UK vehicle


----------

